# Police Dog Killed by Illinois Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*LISA DONOVAN *
_The Chicago Sun-Times_









There was a chase, then a suspect cornered, and, when it was all over Friday, a revered police dog was dead, at the hands of a police officer.
But precisely how the incident unfolded is in question.
**** (pronounced dah-GO) who belonged to Countryside police, was killed by a Cicero police officer who says he was attacked by the German shepherd and fired the fatal shots.
Now an investigation is under way by both departments.
Countryside Police Chief Timothy Swanson said he's upset not only over the loss, but at the lack of condolences from Cicero officials.
About 4 a.m. Friday, Cicero police attempted to pull over a van. The driver then tossed something out of the window. The chase was on. The driver led police into neighboring Berwyn, where he fled on foot.
A radio request for backup went out. Countryside officer Joseph DiGangi and partner **** responded.
Police had found a man hiding beneath a car in the area. Officers ordered him to come out, but he didn't comply. So DiGangi announced the dog was coming in after him, Countryside's chief said.
"The canine officer announced, very loudly, as they're trained -- three times -- so the officers can clear out," said Swanson.
As officers surrounded the car, guns drawn, the dog was released.
As the dog rounded the vehicle, two shots rang out.
Cicero police spokesman Dan Proft said his officer was attacked and bitten in in the gun hand.
Four-year veteran Paul Laslie fired one shot accidentally, hitting the dog; the dog recoiled, but came after him again and Laslie fired in self-defense, Proft said.
"We don't know why the dog did what it did. We're trying to take a person into custody. We would have no reason to engage the dog," said Proft, who explained that the man they were trying to arrest and other officers corroborate Cicero's story.
QUESTIONS REMAIN
The officer's hand was injured and **** died.
Countryside police, however, wonder why the dog went after just one officer and whether the officer simply was too close.
"If he thought he was in fear for his life from the dog, then that's his decision" to shoot the animal, Swanson said. "You have police dogs that sometimes engage and try to make an apprehension. Sometimes there are accidental bites."
All agree it's a sad event.
More frustrating is that they didn't get the suspect. Turns out the man under the car was hiding for unknown reasons, and the gunman was still at large.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy​


----------

